# Dont drink out of the toilet.



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I've seen a pic on here before similar never in person but am at a wedding in Vegas and this is above every toilet. I have never had any desire to take a sip from a toilet. Who the hell are these meant for?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Pacificpipes said:


> I've seen a pic on here before similar never in person but am at a wedding in Vegas and this is above every toilet. I have never had any desire to take a sip from a toilet. Who the hell are these meant for?


Prolly the same people who insist on pooping while in he shower:yes:
Plus, do you know how expensive bottled water is that is bought thru room service!


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

People drink water in Vegas


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Pacificpipes said:


> I've seen a pic on here before similar never in person but am at a wedding in Vegas and this is above every toilet. I have never had any desire to take a sip from a toilet. Who the hell are these meant for?


Dogs that can read stickies


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pacificpipes said:


> I've seen a pic on here before similar never in person but am at a wedding in Vegas and this is above every toilet. I have never had any desire to take a sip from a toilet. Who the hell are these meant for?


Maybe the homeless.


----------



## PathMaker (May 10, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Maybe the homeless.


pshhh. everyone knows homeless people cant read...


----------



## Bigwrenchjosh (Aug 22, 2011)

I wish the state I am in would adopt some sort of reclaimed water code. Even if it meant funny signs.


----------

